# 4 weeks and 5 days ultrasound anyone?



## OULINA

hi ladies ,

i am probably gonna have a ultrasound this thursday i will be 4weeks and 5 days .i am wondering if the ultrasound will show anything ?...my doctor well actually his secretary that wrote me down for Thursday(i can never find him :growlmad:) said i was 6 weeks because she counted from the first day of period which was the 30th of june ...i didnt get a chance to tell her that i have crazy cycles though and that i ovulated on the 23rd of july (thats why i must be 4w&5days and not 6w) .....she was too much in a rush to close the phone...:growlmad:

well to tell you the truth she didnt want to write me down untill i was 8 weeks untill i told her about our car accident 2 weeks ago and how bruised my tummy was from the seatbelt....i told her i would like to know and see if everything is ok ... thats when she changed the date and said thursday....

now i am happy but worried that it might be too soon and my doctor is gonna get mad for coming so soon...:-(

would you all cancel or would you just leave it and see what happens?

has anyone ever had an ultrasound so soon? what does it show?can you see the little bean or just the sack?

i guess not having any spotting so far is a good sign right?


----------



## hayley x

if I'm honest I wouldnt bother having a scan so early. I had a scan at 4+4 and saw nothing. they found what appeared to be a gestational sac, it was so tiny they said it may or may not turn out to be a pregnancy which caused more worry than it was worth. I had a scan at 5+2 and saw the yolk sac then at 6+2 the heartbeat but I honestly wouldnt recommend a scan at 4 weeks it doesnt put your mind at rest at all, unless maybe you are further on than you think? xxx


----------



## teal

I had a scan at 5 weeks and could only see the gestational sac. It was too early to see anything inside it. x


----------



## Kerrie-x

I had one last thursday at around 5 weeks and this is it...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/171547-kerries-journal-xx.html


----------



## DizzyMoo

Tbh hun i wouldn't have a scan so early you wont see the baby as a baby, It will more then likely just be the sac you see. So you would better waiting til around 10wks to get a much much clearer picture & a much more accurate dating. It may be hard waiting but honest hun they wont be able to tell you much that's if they can see anything so early .


----------



## katstar

I agree with everyone hun. Give them a ring and see what they say. Advise them you are worried. 
I am 4 weeks +5 having some spotting (brown) and they won't scan me yet. They said not till hcg over 1000 and thats only to check everything is in the right place and not ectopic. 

xx


----------



## OULINA

thanx ladies!:hugs:

i thought it was too soon... i dont want to get all worried if i dont see anything in it.... it just that i dont feel much ....while when i was with my son i had tons of cramping and very tender breasts and headaches and ...and...and.... this time ....nothing! i am just hoping everything is where its supposed to be...i am gonna cancel tomorrow for next week . i still havent had a hcg test yet...nobody told me to do one....:shrug: i guess i have to wait for next week when i see my doctor.....and see what he says ....

thanx again!

ps. Kerrie-x thank you for sharing ... i think i see the little bean its on the right side right?....oh how exciting !!!:happydance:


----------



## diane60f

i had a scan at 4 + 5 and it was two little sacs. nothing in them.

dr wasn't even concerned..she was surpised to see a sac and even more shocked to see two. lol


----------



## WhosThatGirl

i just spoke with my drs office today and we are holding off a few weeks for the scan they said right now we wont see anything. We are doing beta blood draws though to make sure its progressing ok :)


----------



## dadandmom2be

Our first GP appt is set for Sept 1, LMP started July 8...........we will get our first scan and bloodwork......we will be somewhere around the 8 week mark at that point and we are really hoping we are able to see something.

Like you, we would hate to not see anything because it was too early and just cause us undue harm.

I (the husband) think she may be further along though because the BFP we got were really dark HcG lines....not faint at all and came up BFP in less than a minute. Not exactly science but I've read that the further along you are, the more HcG is in your system, the darker and quicker the BFP line will appear.....thoughts?


----------



## ethan amelia

i had a scan around that time and all it did was make me worry. They could only see gestational sac (no yolks sac or heartbeat) and all i did was worry for 2 weeks until they could scan me again.

Personally, i would never be scanned so early again cos it only causes unessecary worry. xx


----------



## beachlover1

I would not bother that early! I had one at what i thought was 7 weeks, they said it was more like 5+5 and I had my dates wrong. We could see a really small foetal pole, a flat sac and what looked like a faint pulsation of a heartbeat that was too slow! Their report said very early or failing. I was so upset, have had another scan since and the sac is now normal, but heartrate still slow. I have another one tomorrow! Had I not had the early scan I would have been none the wiser for another week or so, when fingers crossed things will have settled. It has caused me many hours of googling and stress! I know realise 2 things in early pregnancy...early scans and googling are NOT WORTH IT!!

Wait a few more weeks unless you have any probs. Heartbeats usually start around 6/7 weeks x


----------



## mommy2b3

i had my first ultra sound at what they think is 4 weeks 5 days, and only seen a sac, its a little disappointing :/


----------



## Kaitybug

mommy2b3 said:


> i had my first ultra sound at what they think is 4 weeks 5 days, and only seen a sac, its a little disappointing :/

Oh, hun that's okay. That's all I saw, too. When do you go back for another scan? I had to wait 4 weeks over Christmas to see the little one's heartbeat. It was worth it, though. Hang in there!


----------



## ginasgemz

5weeks + is what my ob tells me is the very first time you can reasonably expect to see anything..very disappointing and even more so frustrating..I won't have an u/s until 2 weeks from tomorrow, around 6.5 weeks. On the upside, I am hoping to see a h/b by then...


----------



## Kimberly28

Hey hun. I just had my first doc appt and scan yesterday to make sure everything was in the right place and all we could see was a gestational sac with what looked to be a grain of rice in it and the doc said she cant be sure if that's baby or yolk sac. However it's caused me a great amount of worry even though she told me there isn't need for worry. :blush: So I would wait on the scan until at least 6 weeks. I have my follow up scan next wednesday and now having to hope and pray to see a baby with a heartbeat. 
No bleeding and no bad cramping is a good sign. I'm sure everything is just fine with bubs. You'd be surprised at just how cushy and snug our uterus lining can be! :winkwink: Keep us posted and I'm sure you will enjoy your scan a lot more if you wait. I now wish I had told the doctor I wanted to wait a week. I suspect I am only about 4-5 weeks along too. :hugs:


----------



## sar35

this is an old thread, she has had the baby now x


----------



## lynne192

any updates on this one?


----------

